# As my ink collection grows



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2008)

As my Ink collection grows. Thanks for the new addtions Jake.  Thanks for looken all and good luck diggen to ya all.  bill


----------



## woody (Feb 8, 2008)

How about a close up of that olive amber one that is in the second row from the front, third from the right.


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2008)

hey bill, very nice, killer inks there wow! thanks for sharing mike


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey thanks Mike .Is this the one woody .Its got a nasty lip chip [&o]. I dug this one my self it was under a ton of rock and brick .Still a pretty little thing though. Thanks for looken Guys and good luck diggen to ya. bill


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 8, 2008)

hey I'm putting some pics together of some inks tomorrow for ya Bill.   That olive one is sweet, chip or not...


----------



## woody (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, that's the one, Bill.
 Thanks.

 Is it pontiled??


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes Sir here ya go Woody  a pic of the bottom. It was dug up along side the aqua cone the broken top umbrella , the green Butlers the 3 stone master inks The Spalding glue and the Hover cement which are all pontiled too. Seem some  one like to write at the spot I dug thoses .Any ideal on valueeven tho its damaged .I know thats not somes favorite question but would like to know as this piece is hard to pin down .Lobey said something about stoddard maybe Ive allso be told keene .? Please excuse my grammer .Thanks for looking and any help you all could give. Good luck diggen all.   bill


----------



## woody (Feb 9, 2008)

It could be Stoddard or one of the early New England glass houses.
 Even with the lip chip I think it would be worth a hundred dollars or so, Bill.
 1840-1860, I believe.

 Nice!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 9, 2008)

Bill,nice group of inks.No way to tell for sure but my guess on the green one is a Pittsburgh or Ohio glasshouse,but Woody is right definately pre 60 probably 40's..I have seen  those in green and amber here,the lips are always broke[].The glasshouse thing is tricky,as it could be eastern also,NH,NY,BALT,PHILLY,or just about anywhere.Wherever it is from it is a good one.


----------



## woody (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, very true. It could be any of those glasshouses without embossing on the bottle.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 9, 2008)

Great looking collection Bill.  Thanks for sharing your pics with us.  Does that 12 sided in the front that is green have embossing?  Is it smooth base or OP?  Can we see a closeup of that one also, please.   Thanks for sharing and good luck getting more inks for your collection.        Paul


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure Paul thats the pride of my collection .iT says Butlers ink Cincinnati  its allso op 1840s 50s. Thanks agian all for looking and for your comments and the great info. Good luck diggen all. bill


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

Killer inks, Bill. You have some real beauties there. Good luck adding even more. ~Jim


----------



## idigjars (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a gorgeous ink Bill!!!  Thanks for sharing the pic.  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice bottles Rick!  Congrats on acquiring them.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  Paul


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Meech very nice bottles the one looks close yours being darker .The little blue tri is sweet too. Thanks Jim,Paul and meech for looking and your comments and those great pics . Good luck diggen diggen guys. bill


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey all had another growth spurt thanks to tigue and had to show them off . Thanks all .bill


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey all just wanted to post a pic of another big growth spurt to my ink collection due to a great trade with the fine Gent idigjars. Thank you very much Paul .


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2008)

Here it is in full now .With many thanks to Saphireblue,tigue71,appliedlips and idigjars. for you great trades and deals .Would allso like to  thank this great fourm and all the great  people for there  support and info and intrest and inspration . Thank you all very much and good luck diggen to you all. bill


----------



## mikmis (Feb 22, 2008)

looking good bill ya got some sweet inks there


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 22, 2008)

hi dollarbill i have 2 inks that i am willing to trade the inks i have are aqua umbrella 8 sided tooled top and i just recently got a GIII-29 geometric it has a small chip in the bottom edge if you would like i can post a pic i am looking for pontil meds or flasks just i was going to put them on ebay but if you need maybe we can work something out let me know thanks bob


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 22, 2008)

Crap, looks like Paul sent you everything I was putting together for ya, plus a couple.  That's what I get for sleeping.[]


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey thanks mikmis, deer4x4 really dont have much in the pontiled  med dept left a Mrs Winslows  and a puff or two thats about it .Got an old post or key mold Dr Wistars .An as for flask I wish I could dig a whole one . Would like to see the inks though maybe we could work something out before ya put um up on e-bay . JGUIS yea Paul did me good uh but if there still something I got you want maybe we can still work something out . Iam sure you got an ink or glue I could really uses.I gotta get out there and dig some stuff you guys and gals will wana trade for. Thanks agian all and  good luck diggen .                    bill                     One I really like


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow,your collection really did grow.Well done!I think I have a L.H. Thomas cone around here somewhere.I'll let ya know.I really like the  bright yellow olive round ink.Those are super common in aqua and clear but that color is awesome.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 22, 2008)

holly freaking crap Bill!  The government should hire you to find Bin Laden!  I'm guessing the ginseng is gone now?  I'm still putting more together for you anyway...  I collect inks to but only certain ones.  I dont keep the umbrellas and some of the higher end stuff.  I mostly just keep turtles, cones, New England and locally embossed ones I dig.

 Again, wow... wheelin and dealin!


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 22, 2008)

Doug, yes you do have one of those Thomas cones, we dug it right after I sold the other one.  Bill, you hunt sang too?  Damn bro, we're definately going to have to hang out this summer.  I love finding them big two legged carrots.[]


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 22, 2008)

hi $bill hey i would much rather on the inks make a trade to you so i am sure we will work something out the geometric has a small 1/8 inch chip on base corner but the rest is very nice it is open pontil i much like you to have it you are deserving it more than ebay  so just send me p.m. and we will work it out here is pic of geo thanks bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 22, 2008)

and here is the aqua umbrella talk to you soon bob


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey all thanks for the replys and incouragement .Yea the ginseng went in a trade sorry tigue could'nt help it. You know how it is had  have what the other guy had. Hey  JGUIS never really hunted sang but have been gearing up to.Been doing some rescearch. I know a man who has a  piece of a hard wood forest that sude prove a great spot .I have seen it many time and not touched it . Gotta have that piece of paper that says ya can hunt an sale dont want any trouble with the man. And as I allways say come on down well dig something up.Wow deer 4x4 those are both pretty . Ill send a p.m. Thank you all and good luck digging to you all. bill


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 23, 2008)

no problem Bill, I figured it wouldn't last long, but I just didnt have inks to trade!  And I cant buy for myself right now...  Good luck with your digging. Man you got a lot of inks together quick!


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey bill them inks is on the way tomorrow will send you a message see ya bob


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Bob 
                  Just wanted to thank you for making this deal were I could do it .Its very nice of you . Hopen I'll pull one out the ground you can't live with out . LOL Really your a great guy Thank you very much and good luck diggen  and hunting Bob .                bill 
 P.S. Heres a nice little Major's cement I got from GuntherHess as a gift to add to my collection . Thank you to Sir very much and may all you Gents that have help me greatly find  your heart delite when digging or hunting.    bill


----------

